# Pike island



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Anyone have any recent reports on the river conditions? You can only really specualte by looking at the graphs/water level predictions etc. Usually end up going down anyways regardless but ive got the itch.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Pike should be good for at least a week as far as water conditions. In fact it will be lower than I like it. Around 18-19 ft. is good and right now it's projected around the 16 ft mark. Nothing spectacular but some nice sauger are being caught on jig/twister and jig/twister/minny. I caught a 30-35lb(guesstimate) shovelhead Thursday on a jig and twister. Had it up on top to look at it and broke her off, no net and six lb. line. If you can stand the cold and wind you should be able to catch a fish or two....


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey Adam....Pete,
I heard you were at NC today Pete...sorry I missed ya. I was supposed to have went and then Mark didn't get up. I shouldve went with my buddy Steve whom you met today. Anyhow, we ARE going tomorrow morning. Should be there by 8:30 or so. I heard it was a little slow, but I've got to get out. I haven't been out in about 2 weeks or so..., Pike Island was the last time.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Yea i was just curious on the debri.. water clarity etc. Nothin worse than having to manuever around logs and what not. I know its always got stuff floating in it but some times after rains and meltoffs it seems like we get more than usual floating around. Im thinkin on headn down Christmas eve...with fingers crossed nothing comes up in the meantime thanks hatchet


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam,
That's how it was the last time I was there....LOTS of floaties. Made fishing 2/3 of the pier impossible...which didn't leave all of us alot of room! Good luck if ya go. Gonna hit NC anytime from Thurs on. Finish up at work Wed, don't go back till Jan 2nd....yea baby!!


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

warter was down 3 ft below walkway fished it Sat nite was good but Dang cold will be down there tomorrow afternoon till after dark LIVE MINNOWS on Jigs or Drop Shot set up is Producing alot of small Sauger and an Big eye or two ...


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Fished for about 3 1/2 hours today, no live bait. Action was slow, caught one on the first cast,bad thing to do, and then just two more. Two guys from up above Youngstown were there and one lost his metal stringer with 8 sauger/walleyes on it. Tried to snag it but no luck. Someone will reel it in sooner or later. Not much debris, need some more water to make it good....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> Fished for about 3 1/2 hours today, no live bait. Action was slow, caught one on the first cast,bad thing to do, and then just two more. Two guys from up above Youngstown were there and one lost his metal stringer with 8 sauger/walleyes on it. Tried to snag it but no luck. Someone will reel it in sooner or later. Not much debris, *need some more water to make it good....*




MORE WATER??? OH MAN! Your killin' us!!
With a wish like that, I guess we'll have to fish the NC Ohio side FOR THE NEXT WEEK!  (HEHE,,, and all the feeder creeks!  )


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks for the report hatchet. My dad and his buddy went down a couple days ago. They eneded up with 5 on 1/4 oz jigsheads with 3 inch chartruese yellow berkley tails. they fished a ways away from the pier basically driving till the rd dead ends and then going even further on foot.. his buddy got one walleye about 18 inchs he said but that was it. said it was tough fishing.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Gonna try the Ohio side of NC tomorrow morning. Give me a call Adam and I'll tell ya how we do. My buddy is gonna hit Pike in the morning...so I should have reports for ya on both!


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

Fished pike this morning from 7-1pm. Pier was full by 10am. I caught 2 eyes (1 was about 22") and 2 sauger. Hard fishing today! Water and weather were perfect but the current continuously pulled our lines up river into the logs and other trash. All 4 fish were caught on 4" chartreuse swim baits with 1/2 oz white jig head. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yea....where we were got EXTREMELY busy and crowded! But we did good....4 or 5 eyes and like 7 sauger....real nice bag....Doboy did good too...right beside me.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yep,,, I got limit too, BUT in the pic, YOURS Look WAY bigger!!! 
SURE WAS A FUN/ NICE DAY!!! Till the sun came out???? 
I STILL can't believe they shut down like that! 
A 2 hour, 10-12noon flurry then nutin'!!! go figure


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

snake i was down there monday, didn,t know if u were there, i was at the north end of people in camo jacket, saw the action down a ways but to late and crowed to move, my screw up but now i know the area to be i got a whole one sauger, the guys tightlining minnows up from me got a few and a couple mudpuppies. i,ll be back again hopefully thurs or friday...


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Snag,
Are you the one that asked me when I left (about 2pm) "did you leave any?" and I said "I didn't mean to if I did".


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

nope , i left around noon, it was dead where i was at, i wasn,t sure if that was you down there,we,ve never met so i was just guessing looking down the line of guys,i should have went that way when i got there, but didn,t, so nxt time...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snag said:


> snake i was down there monday, didn,t know if u were there, i was at the north end of people in camo jacket, saw the action down a ways but to late and crowed to move, my screw up but now i know the area to be i got a whole one sauger, the guys tightlining minnows up from me got a few and a couple mudpuppies. i,ll be back again hopefully thurs or friday...


Hello Snag, FYI
I don't think that 'The exact spot' is what really matters.
QUOTE, "but now i know the area to be" is all that important.

Matter of fact, the guy that taught me to fish the Ohio side, most always fished up by the 200'-600' marker!! He said that that's where the bigger fish hang. I just want to be by "The Gang" to BS & maybe learn something new. I just never make it up there!

Rivarat likes a white/ silver flake etc. Gulp/ Power bait shad on a 1/2oz jig. Snake was throwing rubber twister tipped jigs with a minnie,,, I was dragging big fatheads using a 1/2oz slip egg, 1' of leader and just a gold hook. 95% of my hits were 20' out, right at the bottom of the rip-rap rocks.

I cast out, drag 6" and wait a minnute,,, drag & wait, drag & wait. I try to 'call them in' with the bottom thumping sinker. 
#1!! YOU JUST GOTTA FIND A PLACE TO DRAG IN, ALONG SHORE, WHERE THERE ISN'T ANY SNAGGS! I'll 'dry-run' without hook and bait to find a place.
I real it in till I feel the first rock & Let the live minnie sit right there!
Those walleyes/ sauger are just getting out of the fast water & their food is hidding in the rocks. ( When most of the gaits are open. I do the same thing below the mouth of the feeder creeks during high water pool.)
One of these days, I'm going to work the whole side,,, AFTER I get limit.

We useta LOVE to be in a boat, April-Mayish, drifting minnie & jig 10'-20' from shore,,, catching 30-50 smallies before noon,,, IN THE ROCKS.

Hey Snag, You live North of me. Drop me a PM and I'll give you my number,,, maybe we can get together during the week,,, buy MORE BAIT instead of gas!!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

And now the water has risen 3' since Monday(and supposed to rise yet another 2' or so before it starts tapering off), so again...everything is gonna change. I believe I'll be down maybe tomorrow. Wanted to go today, but I knew it was gonna be brutal with the cold and wind. Plus, it's hard to get close to water (to retrieve fish)as the rocks will have ice on them due to the waves/cold. Did that on Sunday!! Both tricky and dangerous. 
Doboy,
Good post!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

thanks for the info guys i hope to head down on friday with wb bob, hope the river drops some by then...


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Projected to be about 21' by 7 am Fri morning. Right now, it's 22.5'.


----------



## SongDogBuster (Jan 17, 2010)

Snake that was me that ask if you left any _must notta_ I fished till 6 - only picked up 3 Sauger & 2 whites LOL. Usually do good right where I was sitting.Gonna try agian tomorrow after a few sets for Yotes in the morn.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> Projected to be about 21' by 7 am Fri morning. Right now, it's 22.5'.


Ya, Snake
I figured Friday,,,Maybe even Sat. Sposeta be in the teens tonight! 
BURRRRRR-THAT


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

What is the river conditions at Pike today. I live up near Washington and want to come down to check it out on the Ohio side today.Also directions to get there coming on 70. Thanks


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Top of this page is a sticky titled " Oh River weather and forecast links"...click on that and go to "river level forecasts/Pitts Pa and you'll get this hourly *up to date *graph: http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/index.php?wfo=pbz&view=1,1,1,1,1,1
Hope this helps. By the way...over about 22' and the water will be *ON *the pier at Pike....good luck!


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Thank you.


----------



## Vince K (Jul 8, 2012)

7/7/2012 Caught a nice small mouth and two sauger with a fly rod last nite. Started fishing at 7:30 until 9:15 P.M Sauger started hitting about dark. Lot of fun on a fly rod.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Vince K said:


> 7/7/2012 Caught a nice small mouth and two sauger with a fly rod last nite. Started fishing at 7:30 until 9:15 P.M Sauger started hitting about dark. Lot of fun on a fly rod.


Thanks Vince, & Welcome

Please keep us posted,,, sure glad to hear you got a coupla sauger.
What did they hit?
Fast water, backwash,,,, A jig Down Deep? How'd you do that with a fly rod?


----------



## Vince K (Jul 8, 2012)

Gate next to pier was open. Fished off of the bar just past the end of the pier. Used a streamer, chartreuse and white deer hair with a bit of flash added, no weight to the streamer. Cast out about 30 to 40 feet and caught the sager around 9 p.m. caught the s. mouth close to shore just after 7 p.m. with the same streamer.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Vince,,,
That's just about what the guys at New Brighton were using,,, for the whites.


----------

